# Cranbourne Farm Dressage - horse producers



## princestar (5 November 2012)

Does anyone recommend them, they're in Gravesend which is just up the road and I want to send my horse there to be broken and brought on. It costs about £150 to £180 a week but I want to do it all properly and give him the best start. Any information about them, good or bad would be very much appreciated as I don't want to send Denny just anywhere. Thank You  x


----------



## BBH (5 November 2012)

Put this in New Lounge and Comp riders and more people may read it.

Good luck its always very sensible to do your research before sending your horse somewhere.


----------



## pootler (5 November 2012)

I would not send a horse of mine there, no.


----------



## princestar (5 November 2012)

Pootler, why wouldn't you advise it?


----------



## pootler (6 November 2012)

I have pm'd you.  I would recommend Mark Boxall at Preston Farm.


----------



## Burmilla (6 November 2012)

No,no and definately no! Pm me. Do not waste your money. Avoid at all costs. Justin Webb very reliable and sound.


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (7 November 2012)

No from me too. Pm me is you like I don't have much experience of the place but its a no from me


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (7 November 2012)

Nooooo Ive pm'd you!


----------



## foxyfilly39 (9 November 2012)

Defiantly not I worked for them a few years ago, I am very surprised they are offering this option.  They can never get any staff, always advertising


----------



## onemoretime (12 November 2012)

DEFINETELY NOT stay well clear.   Mark Boxall at Preston Farm Eynsford is excellent and Jason Webb I have heard very good things about but had no personal experience.


----------



## Rattie (15 November 2012)

Don't know anything about Cranbourne farm apart from what foxyfilly39 has said, they have fast turnover of staff which doesn't sit well I don't think.

I would always choose Jason Webb over Mark Boxall having seen them both work x


----------



## eezeerider (28 December 2012)

Not if you value you and your horse's sanity!  I've pm'd you


----------

